# Electronic Patient Care Records (ePCRs)



## sf1009 (Apr 16, 2008)

I was looking for a post on this and could not find anything. I would like to find out who of you out there use ePCRs and your thoughts.
Thanks,
Sue, RN


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 16, 2008)

i do not like them, their more work for me, because we have the paper copy and than have to do it again on the internet. its a pain


----------



## firecoins (Apr 16, 2008)

The notebook computer the program is on keeps crashing.


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 16, 2008)

Does your jurisdiction have any plans to go electronic only?
Would your thoughts be different if you were electronic only?


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 16, 2008)

hmm....does the info get backed up to a central repository prior to crashing? That sounds bit frustrating!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 16, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> i do not like them, their more work for me, because we have the paper copy and than have to do it again on the internet. its a pain



Oh, God, why do people do this. If you're thinking about going electronic for PCRs, either go electronic or don't go electronic. Combining the two is just asinine. My waterpark job did something similar to this (word document instead of a specialized PCR program) and it always took me twice as long to complete both reports than need be.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 17, 2008)

My paid service uses ePCR's.  We have to fill out a paper form, leaving a copy at the facility before we depart, then go back to the office and scan in the originals and process them on the computer.  It's great from a billing aspect because we do everything for them, but it sucks on our end because we basically have to do the same report twice.

Electronic PCR's are great if every facility involved uses the same system and you can access it.  Given the large number of facilities we transport to, including across state lines, we're stuck with having to do paper copies for the facilities.

Paper copies also have the advantage in that they work every time, regardless of whether or not the computer is working that shift.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2008)

Aren't there compact printers that would work with the tablet/laptops computers and can be stored and used on the ambulance?


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 17, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, God, why do people do this. If you're thinking about going electronic for PCRs, either go electronic or don't go electronic. Combining the two is just asinine. My waterpark job did something similar to this (word document instead of a specialized PCR program) and it always took me twice as long to complete both reports than need be.



well...yes...I wonder why have both unless it is a transition period


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 17, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> My paid service uses ePCR's.  We have to fill out a paper form, leaving a copy at the facility before we depart, then go back to the office and scan in the originals and process them on the computer.  It's great from a billing aspect because we do everything for them, but it sucks on our end because we basically have to do the same report twice.
> 
> Electronic PCR's are great if every facility involved uses the same system and you can access it.  Given the large number of facilities we transport to, including across state lines, we're stuck with having to do paper copies for the facilities.
> 
> Paper copies also have the advantage in that they work every time, regardless of whether or not the computer is working that shift.



I agree about paper working all of the time. If you are scanning the paper into a computer, then the data is not part of an interoperable system with the ED, is that correct? How about a system where your ePCR populates a record at the receiving ED....anyone work in a system like that?


----------



## Katie (Apr 17, 2008)

both have their goods and bads i think.  the worst with electronic is when the system goes down and you're stuck at the hospital for an hour rewriting a report a report eight times over.  the main point is having a system which is conducive do writing accurate reports.  the electronic programs i've seen don't really accomplish that imo, though i admit i've only seen three different programs in use.


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ePCR populating ED record?*

I agree about paper working all of the time. If you are scanning the paper into a computer, then the data is not part of an interoperable system with the ED, is that correct? How about a system where your ePCR populates a record at the receiving ED....anyone work in a system like that?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 17, 2008)

The ePCR main advantage is reimbursement ratio. This is the reason most EMS goes for the system. With about >80% reimbursement payments, ePCR assures each required field is completed before transmission or completed. As well it has the capability of storage and transmission of records to other facilities. TQI is another major advantage ePCR, being able to bring up statistics and placing filters for the needed information.

The disadvantages is multiple and one has to evaluate if the "good will out-way the bad". 
Unless one has a good I.T. and can keep the system up, "crashes" are to be expected and downtime will be costly. This downtime is one of the problems, I have seen and know that is costly for services. 

The other disadvantages is also the costs. Generally costing $70,000 to $100,000 for just the start up (without any hardware) and place up to another $15,000 to $20,000 per EMS unit. Also needed is peripheral hardware for servers, printers, etc.  Training and continuous education is also an added expense. 

Now, Medicare delegated payers have found loop holes on payments, where it is was a high reimbursement rate. I have heard that the percentages have dropped from the upper 90's & 80's to mid 70's ...not much better than using the paper system. 

Of course ePCR will be required in the future, but unless the system can afford or off set the costs then I suggest using the traditional method. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 17, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, God, why do people do this. If you're thinking about going electronic for PCRs, either go electronic or don't go electronic. Combining the two is just asinine. My waterpark job did something similar to this (word document instead of a specialized PCR program) and it always took me twice as long to complete both reports than need be.



Our agency has paper reports, but our billing is done electronically through an offsite contractor that does it for us. We need to translate the paper document into an electronic format in order to get paid. Luckily due to a lower call volume than some agencies, I'm able to keep up with the data entry myself as officer instead of giving every volunteer access to the reporting system. I like the process as it gives me a chance to review each report as I enter it. 

So, using a combination of the two in a way that is not asinine, but merely an effective addressing of our needs within the confines of our agency. But, I'm sure you didn't mean asinine in every case.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2008)

Bossy, I was going more for the "provider writes PCR and then immediately writes the entire thing on paper" aspect. Plenty of services use paper PCRs with electronic billing, but the difference is that the ones who write the PCRs are not normally the ones who enter the information into the computer for billing. I can see it being very easy to get backlogged when an active unit has to essentially write a report twice. It's also a good way to lower morale since a lot of providers, for some really strange reason, don't connect billing with money for equipment/maintenance/pay. 

Of course low call volume services fall into a separate category since their providers have less of a workload and unit utilization is normally not nearly as much of a problem.


----------



## Doctor B (Apr 17, 2008)

We currently utilize a web based prograsm that can be accessed by any computer that has an internet connection. The program is called EMSCharts and once you "buy " into the program they take care of all of the system upgrades and IT issues. They even have a 24 hr. tech support. The report is very thorough and like Rid identified you can apply as many or as few filters as you'd like. The program can also track your skills utilized for QA/ QI and has a format that can be extrapalated for billing purposes. While there is a bit of a learning curve once you get the hang of it the chart can be completed fairly quickly.


----------



## Jon (Apr 17, 2008)

Doctor B said:


> We currently utilize a web based prograsm that can be accessed by any computer that has an internet connection. The program is called EMSCharts and once you "buy " into the program they take care of all of the system upgrades and IT issues. They even have a 24 hr. tech support. The report is very thorough and like Rid identified you can apply as many or as few filters as you'd like. The program can also track your skills utilized for QA/ QI and has a format that can be extrapalated for billing purposes. While there is a bit of a learning curve once you get the hang of it the chart can be completed fairly quickly.


+1.

I'm just getting used to EMSCharts, and I like the program. They also have a system that allows for "standard" mobile ePCR implementation, where a computer in the vehicle collects information, then uploads via the internet to their online system. Then all the user needs to do is log in and finish the chart... most of the info can be entered before the crew clear the hospital or returns to station. We don't currently use the mobile program at my work.

Jon


----------



## AJemt (Apr 17, 2008)

Most of the companies in my area (county) use EMStat - it's on computers back at the stations.  Charts are done on the computer then printed and faxed to the hospital or printed and placed in a billing box for collection by the supervisor (depending on what company you are at).  the only time its a pain is when the server or system crashes.....which has gotten a lot better (once i did a chart and a couple weeks later got an email from our PI boss who was like you need to do this chart its from way back and over the 24 hr mark and i was like i did so i ended up having to get ahold of the billing office supervisor, get the chart from her - printed copy - and take and re enter all the information bc it got wiped out of hte computer system.....not a happy camper...lol).


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Apr 17, 2008)

Good old pen and paper for me!!  There is currently one PVT service using electronic PCR which is completed on Panasonic Toughbooks and then immediatly sent to the office via the mobile internet.  I understand the advantages of the system, as mentioned in the posts, but from the crews working with it, not a whole lot of good has been mentioned.  Also understanding there will be teething problems.  It also cost them a fortune, i am sure.

For me...why re-invent the wheel!!!


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 17, 2008)

Doctor B said:


> We currently utilize a web based prograsm that can be accessed by any computer that has an internet connection. The program is called EMSCharts and once you "buy " into the program they take care of all of the system upgrades and IT issues. They even have a 24 hr. tech support. The report is very thorough and like Rid identified you can apply as many or as few filters as you'd like. The program can also track your skills utilized for QA/ QI and has a format that can be extrapalated for billing purposes. While there is a bit of a learning curve once you get the hang of it the chart can be completed fairly quickly.



So, if this is web based, is it also real time where the receiving ED can access the information...or is it web based in that it goes to a central repository accessible only by your system.


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> The ePCR main advantage is reimbursement ratio. This is the reason most EMS goes for the system. With about >80% reimbursement payments, ePCR assures each required field is completed before transmission or completed. As well it has the capability of storage and transmission of records to other facilities. TQI is another major advantage ePCR, being able to bring up statistics and placing filters for the needed information.
> 
> The disadvantages is multiple and one has to evaluate if the "good will out-way the bad".
> Unless one has a good I.T. and can keep the system up, "crashes" are to be expected and downtime will be costly. This downtime is one of the problems, I have seen and know that is costly for services.
> ...



I think you bring up many good points. From a reimbursement stand point - wouldn't it make sense if there were interoperability between the ePCR and the billing company so the billing fields that are necessary are automatically extracted into the billing program...just a thought.

Anyways...I have a question for you...how do you best think to measure savings? How to quantify lives saved? I think a lot of CMIO types get hung up on the bottom line, but do not look at lives saved as figuring in to the equation.....your thoughts?


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 17, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Bossy, I was going more for the "provider writes PCR and then immediately writes the entire thing on paper" aspect. Plenty of services use paper PCRs with electronic billing, but the difference is that the ones who write the PCRs are not normally the ones who enter the information into the computer for billing. I can see it being very easy to get backlogged when an active unit has to essentially write a report twice. It's also a good way to lower morale since a lot of providers, for some really strange reason, don't connect billing with money for equipment/maintenance/pay.
> 
> Of course low call volume services fall into a separate category since their providers have less of a workload and unit utilization is normally not nearly as much of a problem.



Why can't there be an interoperable ePCR that allow for data extraction from a billing program? That does not seem that hard to have...


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ePCR Help*

Greetings All,

I am doing a survey on information quality and ePCRs. Your input would be very valuable. The survey take about 10 minutes to complete and I will post the results here once they are compiled.
Click here http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=ZQN4LAp8OnBnqj07B8bMcA_3d_3d to take the survey.

Feel free to pass this link along to all of your friends - I need all of the finished surveys that I can get!

Thank you very much for a few moments of your time!!!!
I really appreciate it.

Sue, RN


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 17, 2008)

I was talking about the companies that still use a paper form for the initial report. If it's all electronic, including during transport, then it should work with the billing system.


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 17, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> I was talking about the companies that still use a paper form for the initial report. If it's all electronic, including during transport, then it should work with the billing system.



yes...one would think...but there are systems out there that are not interoperable with the billing company. An interoperable world would be wonderful!

BTW - I just posted a link to a survey on ePCRs that I am doing....can I have 10 minutes of your time to take it? And then pass it along to your colleagues...I would really appreciate it!
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=ZQN4LAp8OnBnqj07B8bMcA_3d_3d


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 18, 2008)

Another question about ePCRs....for those using them, what you do you think about the time savings? Do you think you get out to your next call sooner? I had been reading a post where some think there is less wall time when an ePCR is being used....any thoughts?


----------



## Jon (Apr 18, 2008)

sf1009 said:


> Another question about ePCRs....for those using them, what you do you think about the time savings? Do you think you get out to your next call sooner? I had been reading a post where some think there is less wall time when an ePCR is being used....any thoughts?


I like it, just because of the built in spellcheck, and my hand doesn't get tired as fast.

So I'm not sure if it actually takes less time... but it is easier.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 18, 2008)

Class I just took on liability issues related the story of a lost notebook computer with pt records on it. What a HIPAA nightmare! Each pt had to be contacted and made aware that their information may have been compromised. 

Apparently the system who had the notebooks in use did not have a policy about the clearing of a pt record out of the notebook memory after downloading to the system at the station. There were about 700 pt records in the notebook's memory when it was lost/stolen. Does your system have a policy about regular downloads and erasing the record from the temporary place on the notebook or handheld after its been downloaded into the system?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 18, 2008)

sf1009 said:


> Why can't there be an interoperable ePCR that allow for data extraction from a billing program? That does not seem that hard to have...




Actually, I have not seen any ePCR that was not first designed for the billing system, similar to hospitals electronic charting systems. I know, when I chart for medications on my electronic form, I place the amount, number, etc. and it automatically bills. The same as in EMS- ePCR, automatically at the end of the program one will choose supplies, mileage, ICD coding based upon clinical impression, this will be sent to billing. As well, most respectable programs I have reviewed has the ability to store, file, ability to extract data upon request all with interchangeable billing services. 

My company has just purchased the system from Zoll. The base rate without servers, computers, training, anything except the hard drive disk was a little more than $ 70,000. The advantages of course is improved collection, data retrieval, etc.. again, a lot is needed to offset the price. Especially for lower call volume EMS (<150 calls per day). 

We also purchased a in-house Internet program, which I have found so far a complicated and not worth the costs. Yes, it keeps a running tab of CEU's and one can place some on the web, but for the costs, the money could had been placed in the education budget and used more appropriately. 

One needs to really review and re-review before making such a jump. Yes, we all need to recognize that all charting has to be in computer form in the near future. I suggest committees, and asking those on all levels that use the programs. 

R/r 911


----------



## emtannie (Apr 19, 2008)

We use ePCR's in our service.  I realize that the time savings is not invented for us, but for the billing and stats departments.  

Ours is a large region where patients may get taken to a smaller hospital or a larger one 100 miles away, and it is still part of the same region.  The ePCR's allow the regional supervisors to see what is going on in all areas.  It also allows them to monitor number of calls per base, and the types of calls very quickly.  From a supervisory/management perspective, I can see the usefulness.  From a field perspective, it has a number of frustrations, from the tablets crashing, to the drop down menus not really saying what you want to say about your patient.  

We don't have to do a paper copy at the ER.  There are docking stations at the hospitals, and we can dock our tablet, and print the report, even though the times and end mileage aren't complete.  It still allows for a paper copy of our report to stay at the hospital.  Then when we get back to the hall and finish our report, we can lock and submit it.  

I can type 90wpm and my writing isn't the best, but I can still finish a paper report faster than the ePCR, just due to our program being mostly drop down menus, and the time it takes to move from screen to screen is frustrating.


----------



## Short Bus (Apr 19, 2008)

sf1009 said:


> So, if this is web based, is it also real time where the receiving ED can access the information...or is it web based in that it goes to a central repository accessible only by your system.



We also use EMS charts.  I think it is a great charting program as far as they go.  We have computers in the trucks and at the bases.  All the area hospitals have access to the chart once you get it done.  We also use a single paper signature sheet and then scan it in.  We use LP12s, and upload after each call where it is used.  It keeps track of pretty much everything for you.  That is where that little event button comes in handy.  You can even watch the entire rhythm from power on to power off.  Very cool system IMO.  We are also setup to transmit EKGs to the hospitals when we have STEMI calls.  They print out at the hospitals and the heart doc on call gets it on his PDA.


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 19, 2008)

Doctor B said:


> We currently utilize a web based prograsm that can be accessed by any computer that has an internet connection. The program is called EMSCharts and once you "buy " into the program they take care of all of the system upgrades and IT issues. They even have a 24 hr. tech support. The report is very thorough and like Rid identified you can apply as many or as few filters as you'd like. The program can also track your skills utilized for QA/ QI and has a format that can be extrapalated for billing purposes. While there is a bit of a learning curve once you get the hang of it the chart can be completed fairly quickly.



So...do you think that you get out of the ED and back on the road quicker with this program...and does the ED have access to the PCR as you are creating it?


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jon said:


> I like it, just because of the built in spellcheck, and my hand doesn't get tired as fast.
> 
> So I'm not sure if it actually takes less time... but it is easier.



You bring up an interesting concept. Do you think the increased accuracy leads to saved time in some way. For example, if it is more accurate, then maybe you do not have corrections to make, etc. 

Curious on your thoughts on this.


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 19, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Class I just took on liability issues related the story of a lost notebook computer with pt records on it. What a HIPAA nightmare! Each pt had to be contacted and made aware that their information may have been compromised.
> 
> Apparently the system who had the notebooks in use did not have a policy about the clearing of a pt record out of the notebook memory after downloading to the system at the station. There were about 700 pt records in the notebook's memory when it was lost/stolen. Does your system have a policy about regular downloads and erasing the record from the temporary place on the notebook or handheld after its been downloaded into the system?



The better systems should use the laptop as an access point with the information actually kept encrypted on a central repository. In these cases information is kept in the RAM until the "session" is ended for that patient. I think programs that are just that, programs that reside locally, are going to be a thing of the past as more and more reports of lost or stolen laptops emerge.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 20, 2008)

sf1009 said:


> The better systems should use the laptop as an access point with the information actually kept encrypted on a central repository. In these cases information is kept in the RAM until the "session" is ended for that patient. I think programs that are just that, programs that reside locally, are going to be a thing of the past as more and more reports of lost or stolen laptops emerge.



Gonna be kinda hard to implement considering we can't even get cell phone coverage for 100% of the country.  How will the records be transmitted then?


----------



## Short Bus (Apr 20, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Gonna be kinda hard to implement considering we can't even get cell phone coverage for 100% of the country.  How will the records be transmitted then?



You can transmit when you get a wifi connection or a cell connection.  That is easy enough to fix.


----------



## Jon (Apr 20, 2008)

sf1009 said:


> You bring up an interesting concept. Do you think the increased accuracy leads to saved time in some way. For example, if it is more accurate, then maybe you do not have corrections to make, etc.
> 
> Curious on your thoughts on this.


Maybe not saved time, but FASTER and QUICKER billing, and fewer refused bills.

I also can see if we've transported a patient before, and then I don't have to re-enter all their demographic and insurance info (unless it changed).


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 25, 2008)

my agency is actually working on transitioning to that system, we should have it in a few months after all the members go through the training..if I remember to, I'll post here how it turns out..


----------



## sf1009 (Apr 25, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> my agency is actually working on transitioning to that system, we should have it in a few months after all the members go through the training..if I remember to, I'll post here how it turns out..



That would be great....I would really like to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Apr 25, 2008)

We started using electronic run sheets in July of last year (2007) and we went straight from paper to electronic.  The problem is that I think the electronic system we choose sucks.  We choose emscharts (http://www.emscharts.com ) and none of us like it except one or two of the officers.  We've been using it for well over 6 months now and it still takes us longer to do the electronic chart then it does the old paper charts.  It just doesn't seem  to have a good 'flow through' like the paper chart did.  The paper chart was ONE SINGLE sheet with all the information we needed.  EMS Charts has nine 'pages' and each of those 'pages' also has at least three tabs.  Most of the information ISN'T required, but the information that is required, is scattered all over the place and not on one central 'page' that's easy to find.


----------



## NomexMedic (Jul 3, 2008)

Ops Paramedic said:


> Good old pen and paper for me!!  There is currently one PVT service using electronic PCR which is completed on Panasonic Toughbooks and then immediatly sent to the office via the mobile internet.  I understand the advantages of the system, as mentioned in the posts, but from the crews working with it, not a whole lot of good has been mentioned.  Also understanding there will be teething problems.  It also cost them a fortune, i am sure.
> 
> For me...why re-invent the wheel!!!


Because the wheel is becoming obsolete and we need to update it to keep on the edge.  We use HealthEMS and as a new medic, I love it.  Granted it has its issues.  But when I run on an unconcious pt. with no family around and I can get a name from a wallet or bracelet, I can enter it into the ePCR and BAM...I've got the pt's. address, dob, allergies, past medical hx. and anything else I need to know about them.  I'm no longer left in the dark wondering what might be causing my patient's problem.  

Our ePCR's are linked with dispatch and all of the receiving hospitals so that my times, address, unit number and repetitive information is automatically added to my PCR.  I can also upload my 12-lead EKG's, V/S, and other information straight from my LP-12 to my ePCR with the click of a few buttons.  It saves me a lot of steps and gets me in service faster.

Not only that, but all the ED's can access the PCR's and if need be, I can transmit it to Minnesota (where HealthEMS is located) and they will fax the PCR anywhere I need them too.  I have to say it's been a positive impact on what we do.

The only con I've seen so far is the range of the wireless network and dealing with constantly having to reset our box.  I believe this has to do more with the strength of the signal coming from my truck and the crappy ISP we have.

As far as having to do both ePCR and paper, I don't really agree with that unless its a transition phase and it's for the same reasons as everyone else has already stated.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jul 4, 2008)

NomexMedic said:


> [snip]But when I run on an unconcious pt. with no family around and I can get a name from a wallet or bracelet, I can enter it into the ePCR and BAM...I've got the pt's. address, dob, allergies, past medical hx. and anything else I need to know about them.  I'm no longer left in the dark wondering what might be causing my patient's problem.


That is an advantage of the electronic records.  The problem with that is it takes quite a long time to build up that database with all the patient information.  We just started using our system one year ago this month and we still aren't anywhere close to building up that sort of information in our database yet and our EMS Charts is a 'stand alone' database.  IE, it's only for our jurisdiction so if someone comes in from some place else they are a 'new patient.'  It would be nice if we could share information with other agencies or hospitals but I imagine there's some HIPPA issue there. 



NomexMedic said:


> Our ePCR's are linked with dispatch and all of the receiving hospitals so that my times, address, unit number and repetitive information is automatically added to my PCR.  I can also upload my 12-lead EKG's, V/S, and other information straight from my LP-12 to my ePCR with the click of a few buttons.  It saves me a lot of steps and gets me in service faster.


Once again, I'd LOVE to be able to share our information with the hospital electronically and vice versa, but it's not capable of doing it.  Unless that's some add on piece that we just didn't buy.  If we could share information electronically with the hospitals and vice versa, I may not have as much of an issue with it as I do now.


----------



## IrishMedic (Jul 4, 2008)

there is a programme you can add to the units that use ePCR's and it allows you to email it to the receiving hospital kinda like emails on your cell phone etc or bluetooth as you arrive at the ED...as long as it is secure and sent to a secure email address i dont think it infringes on HIPPA since its the same as calling in a patient on a cell phone.....cell phone can be caught on a scanner etc....i agree with the whole idea though of having a printer on board etc..in ireland are PCR are all tick the boxes, very lil narrative if any to be honest..there is a ePCR version of this being launched but i cant many services having the funding the adopt it as the cost of normal ambulance equipment is so high i can imagine how much the notebooks service packages etc wud cost for ePCR database...


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 4, 2008)

*From the other end of the barrel (payment case management)*

I was a case manager for indigent services for 2 yrs before I saw the light and returned to the jails (line work).

If there was anything we hated it was handwritten pt info. The only thing worse was badly handwritten info (such as mine, or most MD's). One of our providers used a system they called "EMR" with CITRIX. Very nice, allowed for integrated access to labs, digital xrays, appointment history, patient's given addresses and contacts, clinical notes, allergies, even operation reports. N O idea if it is applicable for your mobile/field recordskeeping, but anything to smooth data flow to/from payors is good as long as it doesn't breach HIPPA.

Adopting a computer system like this is extremely risky professionally: going to be expensive, will be done over people's dead bodies (pun unintended, meaning "staff people's"), require babying to get it going and is susceptible to hardware glitches...then it is obsolete in five years or less. It's no wonder dual systems get started then perpetuated. If I were working with one, though, I'd keep my own records in case I were called upon to recreate them (just I have in cases where I might be subpoenaed, as I have been...no-no, no dead bodies involved).


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jul 6, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> my agency is actually working on transitioning to that system, we should have it in a few months after all the members go through the training..if I remember to, I'll post here how it turns out..



ok..we got it and I have to say...I LOVE THEM...lol i honestly have to say they are an excellent way of completing a pt. care record, they are so through and they account for everything done for the pt. I hope my squad stays with this version...any questions about how they work feel free to message me..


----------



## PeteBlair (Jul 16, 2008)

*We're looking*

I work with a total volunteer BLS unit in Florida and to participate in NEMSIS and EMSTARS (Florida's data collection system), we are planning to go electronic.  

Over the next four weeks we (a 40 member steering committee) are looking at one software package at a time.  

During weeks 5, 6 and perhaps 7, weeks will be going from one to another of the four to narrow down the choices.  

We will be looking at either doing paper and then inputting to electronic, doing electronic from the get-go, or scrapping the whole shootin' match and staying with paper and pen.  

The average age of squad members is on the far side of 70 so it will be interesting to see what evolves.  I'm coordinating the entire steering committee effort and if you see smoke rising over the area about 18 miles southeast of the Tampa area, it could be that the steering committee simply imploded.  (or is that exploded? - Maybe just a simple spin, crash, burn, die and go to ....)    

If anyone would like to hear the results of our study, send me a private message and I'll let you know what happened.    Final results may not be in until late August or early September.

Cheers!


----------



## EMTMedic2077 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Already using ePCR's*

I currently use an ePCR system for my volunteer ambulance service.  I think it works great.  We use toughbooks out in the field and have mobile printers in our ambulances for printing out refusals on scene.  Also, when we get to our receiving hospital(s) we have wireless printing capibility to print to the ER.  This speeds up the registration process (usually before we walk through the door with the patient), which gets us back into service quicker.  Also, when we return to quarters the data from the ePCR on the toughbook syncronizes to the master database in the station (so no additional typing).  From there it is QA/QI'd and send off electronically to our third party billing company.  It is VERY easy to use out in the field.  Took me about three of four runs entered to be able to breeze through it.  A full ALS cardiac code takes about 8 minutes to write.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Aug 2, 2008)

well, out of the 2 paid services in the area, one uses them one does not. I work for the one that does not. A good friend of mine works for the other place and says it took him a while to get used to them, but they are great. My company will be moving to them shortly, I beleive we are trying to work something out where we can set up a pring station in ever facoility we go to so we can dock the toughbook, push a button and out comes your paper PCR to hand to the ED staff. at the same time, it is transmitted to our offices for billing. I think we are just having some problems getting a "secure" wireless method going to transmit the information (pt privacy thing). I'm actually looking forward to the switch, more so because we can mount the toughbooks up front, and when we get a call, all the information will come up on screan and an integrated GPS mapping and navigation systemm will help get us there.


----------

